# Ogame.org



## Maxx? (Aug 1, 2007)

Hey i know everyone on this site likes ikariam.com so i thought id post up this site. That is if any of you find time for both 

Basically OGame is a strategic space simulation game.

Its generally the same idea but you start with a planet and you build and research your way up the ladder. 
You can battle and raid other planets for resources. 

If you want to join in the fun register and i suppose we all want to be in reaching distance to trade and build an alliance so register to universe 8 :thumb:

Hope to see some of you lot on it soon :wave:

My username on the game is Max-T

So add me if you register (make sure you join Universe 8 :thumb


----------



## Maxx? (Aug 1, 2007)

Also anyone joining add me to your freinds list and il add you to my DW alliance :thumb:

Detailingworlds Space Troopers :lol:


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

sounds interesting. i'll sign up when i get home.


----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm a big fan of ikariam so i'll give this a go.


----------



## Dopey (Jun 3, 2008)

ikariam is doing me head right in!! i don't need another game to make me a total loon!! lol


----------



## Stan (Aug 30, 2006)

Dont think i can do another game right now with Ikariam, but i know i will have to take a little look before long.


----------



## Mark J (May 10, 2007)

Dopey said:


> ikariam is doing me head right in!! i don't need another game to make me a total loon!! lol


ditto that +1


----------



## Maxx? (Aug 1, 2007)

:lol: i thought mixing the 2 would be bad but im hooked at the moment


----------



## Philuk (Nov 13, 2007)

im sure this used to have a different name, i used to play something very similar but wasnt called this. cant think for the life of me what it was called tho! lol


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

I played this for a while and its a damn sight harder than Ikiram lol


----------



## Maxx? (Aug 1, 2007)

takes a little more time to get into it


----------



## xs2man (Jul 30, 2008)

lol. I played this for a couple years, but was in a few different universes. At one point I was in uni's 2, 19, 20 and 30. But couldn't keep it up. Work got in the way of my fleeter account. Never got crashed, but was slowly slipping down the ranks.

Miner in uni2. Fleeter in 19, and was just setting up the fleeter in 20. LOVED that game, and had a top 30 fleet in uni 19 aswell as a top 50 account (which is pretty good). Was also in the top alliance in uni2 (Sho) where the top account made 2 of the biggest ever .org hits within 6 months of each other.

It's crazy when you see fleets with 50k+ Battleships and 100's of deathstars hitting each other, lol.


----------



## eshrules (May 22, 2007)

thanks for that... this reminded me so much of homeworld, I've just bought a copy of Homeworld 2 (homeworld 1 is practically extinct online)


----------



## Affection to Detail (Jul 6, 2006)

I played O game a few years ago, gave up in the end, not much to look at.


----------

